
US to seek social media details from all visa applicants - uptown
https://apnews.com/d7683b1344fa4d44b87cafd0f19b4b04
======
Slansitartop
I dread that this will become standard when applying for visas elsewhere. It's
already difficult enough.

Also, could this be another route for backdoor revocation of permanent
residency and/or citizenship? For instance, you piss off the wrong person in
government, they learn you failed to disclose your MySpace profile, revoke
your visa for lying, then deport you? It's my understanding that some of the
visa questions (e.g. have you committed war crimes) are there to enable
precisely this kind of thing.

------
castillar76
One wonders if this will breed a cottage industry in "dressing" people's
social media accounts for visa applications. A few strategically placed posts
here, a few carefully staged photos there...

